# Seriously upset at Marriott ["Concierge" Service Expectations]



## topmom101 (Jun 26, 2015)

Please tell me if I am overreacting. If I hear the word "liability" one more time I am going to seriously lose it. I am on day 5 of our 7-day stay at the Ocean Club in Aruba. There have been 3 incidents which have led to this point.  Let me start from the beginning and explain.  This past Wednesday was my 60th birthday and we had planned some fun activities.  One of them was a night out on the Kukoo Kunuko bus (for those not familiar with Aruba, it's a party bus filled with fun loving people, makes 3 stops at local bars offering one free drink at each stop, a sunset champagne toast and dinner. Very popular.) I had asked the concierge to make a reservation for us, was told not possible due to liability issues. She said I needed to make my own reservation from my room phone and would be charged $1.50 per minute.  Ok... I was a little put off but no biggie although by the time we found the flyer and got around to making the call (day later) they were totally booked. 

2nd incident, concierge had made 5:30 reservations for my birthDAY at a popular restaurant which is about 40 minutes from Palm Beach (only time we could get). At 5:30 of the same evening the car I was renting was supposed to be picked up at the Ocean Club. I approached the front desk and asked if I could leave the car keys in an envelope to be picked up by the car rental people and was told, no, due to liability issues. I explained the timing conflict between my birthday dinner reservations and car pick time, the fact I would incur an extra day charge.... no, no can do.

3rd incident happened yesterday.  My daughter had been looking forward to taking an ATV tour.  She went to the concierge desk to discuss options and book it.  Came back crying saying she hates this place and never wants to come back here.  Apparently, the concierge told her due to liability issues they aren't able to book ATV tours and she needed to do her own research and use the room phone to book at a cost of $1.50 per minute (concierge's words). I lost it!!!! I stormed to the concierge's desk and gave them a piece of my mind. She referred me to the front desk manager and a second meltdown occurred. 

I asked her to follow me back to my room and personally speak with my daughter and explain to her why the Marriott has a ridiculous policy that refuses to help a guest make a safe and well informed decision on which company to use.  I thought that was their job, to assist their guests have a good vacation. Or is their sole purpose to make dinner reservations?  She kept apologizing but claimed liability issues which could be solved by having guests sign a waiver, no?  she offered to assist my daughter book the tour but all she did was hand her a stack of Aruba booklets and dial the phone number from her desk.  

Interesting thing is that same day I was talking to a palapa neighbor on the beach who told me he tried to book a bus island tour for his family (no alcohol) and the concierge wasn't able to book it due to liability issues. It seems the only excursions they book are with DePalm (the biggest excursion company in Aruba) and no one else. What do you guys think? Am I overreacting? I am much calmer today but still disappointed.


----------



## Fasttr (Jun 26, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> It seems the only excursions they book are with DePalm (the biggest excursion company in Aruba) and no one else. What do you guys think? Am I overreacting? I am much calmer today but still disappointed.



It seems to me I was told that concierges at Aruba Ocean and Surf are all DePalm employees, not MVC employees, which is likely why they will only book DePalm related excursions for you.  I think they outsourced that service to DePalm a while back.

As for the rental car issue with the Front desk...I can see their point.  What would have happened if your car was damaged or stolen after you handed off your keys to the front desk and before the rental folks came to pick it up.  Not sure if I were the hotel management, I would want to get in the middle of that one either....and its very likely their insurance would not cover such events, so they likely try to avoid them.


----------



## BobG7734 (Jun 26, 2015)

IMO, overreacting!  Kukos to Marriott for not taking on the (potential) liability with booking people on booze trips/cruises, etc.  At some resorts (St Kitts being one) the reservations for most offsite activities are handle by an onsite agency (not Marriott related)...concierge (or "A Your Service") handles dinner reservations.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 26, 2015)

Isn't that the way it works at most (all?) Marriott resorts, that the concierges are limited in what they can book for guests?  (Generally, if it's on the resort's Activity Schedule then the concierge can handle it; if it's not they can't, even if it's on a list provided by the resort of outside vendors.)

I'm not sure how the $1.50/minute phone charges came up unless the concierge advised that they can't make the calls from their phones to outside vendors, which I guess would then lead to a discussion about charges for local calls on the unit phones.  Couldn't a cell phone be used just as easily?

As for the rental car, I'd never leave the drop-off in someone else's hands.  The liability there IS yours - stipulated in the rental car agreement that has nothing to do with Marriott - regardless of who you might want to involve in the process.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 26, 2015)

All of the Marriotts I've ever been to love to book excursions for their guests.  There is no excuse that they can not or will not book them for you. "liability issues" is not an excuse to not do their job. 

If they are not marriott employees but employees of a big tour company, it would make sense that they do not want to book excursions with other companies but the marriott should be upfront with this info.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 26, 2015)

*"3rd incident happened yesterday. My daughter had been looking forward to taking an ATV tour. She went to the concierge desk to discuss options and book it. Came back crying saying she hates this place and never wants to come back here. Apparently, the concierge told her due to liability issues they aren't able to book ATV tours and she needed to do her own research and use the room phone to book at a cost of $1.50 per minute (concierge's words). I lost it!!!! I stormed to the concierge's desk and gave them a piece of my mind. She referred me to the front desk manager and a second meltdown occurred. "*

Seriously ? Melt down because they could not comply with your requests ? I just can't see it. Disappointed, frustrated = yes. Melting down twice at staff = poor IMHO.

We live in such a litigious world that you will see less & less of large chains exposing themselves to personal injury or personal property litigation.

Instead of using the phone, why not just inquire and/or book on the internet. I do this when on Key West for kayak tours.

ETA: I see posts where some Marriotts will book. In London they will tours book, too, but Aruban law may differ or some other factor may come into play.  So, one size doesn't always fit all.



-


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 26, 2015)

Bill4728 said:


> All of the Marriotts I've ever been to love to book excursions for their guests.  There is no excuse that they can not or will not book them for you. "liability issues" is not an excuse to not do their job.
> 
> If they are not marriott employees but employees of a big tour company, it would make sense that they do not want to book excursions with other companies but the marriott should be upfront with this info.


Same here in CA and HI.  They are very helpful and book everything including dinners.


----------



## rpk113 (Jun 26, 2015)

Here is what I dont get..

Depalm offers UTV tours..

http://www.depalmtours.com/andicuri-utv-off-road-safari/

and..



topmom101 said:


> Please tell me if I am overreacting.


Yes....

As much as there is a concierge, TS'ing is still very much a self-service vaca..  I always assume you should have a framework of what you want and if they can make it better so be it..


----------



## Lansdowne (Jun 26, 2015)

It is my experience that concierge people at Marriott's are hit or miss. In Hawaii they are great. When we were at Myrtle Beach, they were awful on setting up golf - I went next door to the Marriott Hotel's concierge and he was incredible - set up my tee times and got me good rates. The person at the timeshare knew nothing about the golf courses. Thanks for the info on Aruba. Good to know.


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jun 26, 2015)

As suggested by Fasttr, the concierge in the Marriott Aruba resorts are no longer Marriott employees.  Last I was there (18 months ago), they all were wearing DePalm shirts and their activities books only included DePalm tours.  Other than that, they helped with dinner reservations.  However, I thought DePalm had ATV tours, but maybe not.

I agree that this is overreacting.  Liability is probably their default answer when you want to do some tour that DePalm does not offer, or you want to book with a different company.  I had asked them about booking a snorkel tour when I was there, and they offered me a DePalm tour, but I wanted a specific one.  They told me that I would have to handle booking that, which I was fine with, understanding they were DePalm.  The rental car situation came out exactly as I expected it would.  Just remember that just because you "think" something should be handled to the benefit of you, thats not always going to be the correct outcome for all parties.


----------



## PamMo (Jun 26, 2015)

I'd be frustrated with concierge service telling me to do my own research and book my own excursions. I appreciate recommendations and help with reservations, so I can understand the OP's exasperation with the service (or lack thereof) at Ocean Club. The idea that the "concierge" is outsourced to DePalm and they only sell DePalm products makes it a storefront, not a concierge. I think that's too bad.

I'd agree with others who said liability is a convenient excuse for not booking with other companies.


----------



## lll1929 (Jun 26, 2015)

I had a similar experience at Surf Club.  I wanted them to call and confirm my party bus reservation and they made me use my room phone and incur a charge.  I booked everything else online myself.  

Its good to know that Aruba Concierge is only good for dinner reservations..:annoyed:


----------



## enma (Jun 26, 2015)

We go to Aruba every year. Our "personal concierge" is JR , a guy who typically roams around Marriott each afternoon. Over the years we have gotten to know him and he books sunset cruises, dinners, whatever we want. He is a great resource. Love the guy. His cell number is 6608914. He gets you discounts, too.  If you don't see him you would need to call him ($1.50 per min from your room  or use wifi calling on your cell like we do = free


----------



## puckmanfl (Jun 26, 2015)

good morning

The conceirge doesn't work for you..He/she works for the companies that pay a fee to be promoted... Very similar to the store recommendations on cruise lines!!!

They are good for dinner reservations!!!


----------



## Weimaraner (Jun 26, 2015)

We never use a concierge but hoped to get dinner reservations at Gianni's or its sister restaurant when we were at Surf Club. My DH went to the concierge and they told him to call himself and gave him the phone numbers.


----------



## davidvel (Jun 26, 2015)

in order to abide by the warm civility rules, I will simply state that the title of your thread and the tone of your post, and the response to not getting what you want, explains it all.


----------



## Pompey Family (Jun 26, 2015)

I never use the concierge service. Why rely on someone's personal opinion on whether somewhere is particularly good to eat (or even worse, somewhere that they're being paid to promote)? I'll do my own research based primarily on a sample of Tripadvisor reports or checking out the menu/location and making a decision on instinct.


----------



## l0410z (Jun 26, 2015)

I think we will all agree that by definition, a conceirge's  job is to assist guests to make the guests stay more enjoyable.  They should represent the hotel and service the guests no matter who pays for them.   So it comes down to who is the conceirge looking to serve.  If it is not the guest then the timeshare/hotel  should not represent it differently.   In this case, if the conceirge is paid by a company to represent their product.  I call that a sales person.    

  The car, I get the liability issue.   The meltdown is an overreaction but I must admit, I might have overreacted once or twice in my life.   I vote for the timeshare being at fault for an unhappy guest only.   No different than if they told me I would have a car service to the airport and it was a bike.  They have the responsibility to provide the service they say they will.


----------



## Wally3433 (Jun 26, 2015)

Short answer: Overreacting.  Better answer:  Your expectations are too high.

The Kookoo bus is premeditated DUI, without the driving.  I can see why they want no part of that. I have been on this twice and both times multiple people passed out on the way back.

The rental car - I am sure you could have told them that you would leave the keys IN the car.  I have done this - sometimes they tell you to lock them in the car.  If you are not comfortable with this, then you would need to make other arrangements.  Most rental car companies will pick your car up 24/7 in Aruba.

ATV rentals are probably the worst decision from a safety standpoint that you could make.  That risk is off the charts - even for an experienced rider.  There are ZERO inspections done on the rental units in Aruba, and the terrain could not be more dangerous.  Taking a tour is a little safer, but is still a very aggressive vacation entertainment decision.  I can understand why they only book through their approved tour provider.

Lastly, I have used the concierge's phone at the OC and SC for just about anything.....a small tip for this convenience goes a LONG way.

I am always the "planner" in the family when we go on trips.  I have learned through the years to create an environment of low expectations.  This way, when something happens as planned, people are pleasantly surprised.  If things don't go as planned, just roll with it - you're in ARUBA!


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 26, 2015)

We own 3 weeks at the Marriott Ocean Club.  As stated in previous posts the concierges are NOT employees of Marriott, they work for DePalm and rent space.  Marriott has not had their own concierges on this property in at least 5 years.  I do not know who someones "personal" concierge is but I have never seen that model used on this property.
    I make all of our dinner reservations myself as we are there weeks 51/52 and I must do it well in advance.  I ask the concierges to reconfirm them or tweak them 
and they are always happy to comply. 
    IMHO I think you are overreacting.  As an owner I am glad they consider the liability issues.


----------



## GreenTea (Jun 26, 2015)

Is there no internet access in Aruba?   I also thought the villas allowed for free local calls.  Clearly not the case.    

Just my own thing; but I would have either done it online or used Skype to make the call if they were charging $1.50 a minute.   Barring that, unless it was a complicated reservation, the tip I'd have given the concierge would be bigger than the phone bill


----------



## alexadeparis (Jun 26, 2015)

I do extensive research before every trip and book everything myself months in advance so that I know exactly what I am doing when I go on vacation. I don't leave anything to chance that something I decide I want to do will be available last minute once I get there. 

As for the OP, the "concierge" should not use liability as the excuse. If they won't book anything but their own tours, they should just say, that is a 3rd party tour, book it yourself. Which is ridiculous, but making a call from the room shouldn't take more than 20 minutes. Which is not as long as it probably took to write the OP.


----------



## topmom101 (Jun 26, 2015)

Thank you for all your responses.  Please let me clarify, the word "meltdown" was an overstatement.  Yes, I was very upset at hearing the excuse "liability issues" threes times within two short days and seeing my daughter crying.  To the poster who thinks I have a bad attitude, please let me say, you couldn't be more wrong about me.  I am the perpetual peacekeeper and see the good in everyone.  I think what got me so upset was the dismissive way we were treated especially my young daughter who was looking for advice and assistance from someone she deemed qualified to offer it. A reply of "can't book it. Do your own research and use your room phone at a charge of $1.50 per minute" is not exactly what I expect from a Marriott staff member. Remember that at that time I didn't know they are DePalm employees. Surely, there was a better way to handle the situation with my daughter. Possibly better people skills?


----------



## mbeach89 (Jun 26, 2015)

Way over-reacting.  Geez, just pick up the phone or go online and set it up yourself.  But I never or rarely use the concierge.  I do the research online and set up before I even leave home!


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jun 26, 2015)

Coming back to this again.  I'm wondering if these folks are actually referred to as the "Concierge" by Marriott.  Or, are they really referred to as something else closer to the service that they provide.  Thinking about the DePalm folks at the Surf Club, they are in the little room that used to be the location of a few rental car company kiosks.  Is there a sign/placard on the door that says Concierge?  If so, then this is certainly an issue that Marriott should be rectifying.  However, I think their solution, and rightly so, would be to simply refer to them as what they are.  They should not be referred to as "Concierge", but maybe "Private Planning Services", or even "DePalm Services".  Calling them the "Concierge", if Marriott does do this, is certainly part of the confusion.


----------



## ilene13 (Jun 26, 2015)

At the OC they have a desk next to the front desk.  I am not sure if there is a sign that says concierge, but they do wear DePalm shirts.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 26, 2015)

I don't see an overreaction here at all by OP.  A concierge that can't or won't help the guests?  Why is everybody giving them a pass?  If this is the case, Marriott should tell the guests at check-in that they do NOT have a concierge but that these guys can help with booking tours with that one  company.  

OP's experience is 100% different than what I have experienced at other MVCI resorts.


----------



## falmouth3 (Jun 26, 2015)

OP didn't say how old her daughter is, but I can't imagine *any* tour company booking *any* tour for an underage person.  That is a liability.

I haven't stayed at the Marriott, but all tours booked at Divi are done by DePalm personnel.  Dinner reservations were done at a separate desk so that may have been a Divi employee, but we didn't use their service so I don't remember.


----------



## NboroGirl (Jun 26, 2015)

"Concierge:  n. a hotel employee whose job is to assist guests by arranging tours, making theater and restaurant reservations, etc."

If, indeed, Marriott is considering these people concierges, then they are failing miserably.  As others have stated, if they are representatives of a tour company and can only book tours from that company, then they should be identified as such.

FWIW, I rarely ever use the concierge desk at Marriott timeshares (any more).  They have screwed up too many golf reservations for me to find them reliable.  They have sold me "vouchers" to Universal Studios, which by the way didn't save me any money, but ended up costing me more time.  Instead of getting in line at one of the dozens of open ticket windows, I had to stand in a very long line at the only "voucher" window to gain entry.  It ended up costing us 20 minutes of time.  I just don't find them very useful and prefer to book things on-line.  The concierges at Marriott hotels, however, have always been helpful.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jun 26, 2015)

The best true concierge service we've found was at Waiohai in 2008 (not sure if it's still the same.)  They sent an email detailing both onsite and offsite activities a couple weeks before the stay, followed up with a phone call, and then were available onsite every day to help with a number of activities/dining reservations.  Even there, though, there were some outside vendors that the Marriott concierge couldn't help us with, for whatever reason.  This service at Waiohai was completely different than the typical "concierge" who calls a couple weeks prior to stays with the main objective being to set up a sales presentation.

At SurfWatch and Barony the "concierge" is the type that's there for sales but I don't find them to be pushy and we have used them to get difficult dining reservations.  Other than that I think the only offsite vendors they can deal with are those whose activities are included in the Welcome Packet.

I agree, Marriott should clarify the "concierge" services at each of the resorts, if they're going to insist on using the label despite them providing different levels of service.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 26, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I don't see an overreaction here at all by OP.  A concierge that can't or won't help the guests?  Why is everybody giving them a pass?  If this is the case, Marriott should tell the guests at check-in that they do NOT have a concierge but that these guys can help with booking tours with that one  company.



I would agree. If they aren't able to book tours with other companies, it isn't because of liability. If they can book an ATV tour with their company but not others it is because they are biased because they work for a specific company. Once someone knows that, it makes sense, but they shouldn't lie to guests telling them it is a liability issue when it is not. Shame on Marriott for dubbing these people as a concierge when they are clearly not.

Also, to some of those critical of the OP. Not everyone has the time or patience to plan all of their reservations and tours before they leave home. That is what a concierge is there for, in most casts a tip is expected in return for booking hard to get reservations and tours. You pay for the convenience of showing up and booking on site.

If someone showed up at the excursion desk of a cruise ship asking about booking independent tours not through the cruise line, they wouldn't hear "it is a liability issue" when they were told the cruise line couldn't book it. The cruise line want people to book tours through them. Liability has nothing to do with it.

It shouldn't be this way. As for Issue #2, I can understand why the front desk wasn't willing to take on the responsibility of holding the car keys waiting for the rental pickup.


----------



## topmom101 (Jun 26, 2015)

In reply, my daughter is not underage and, yes, they are referred to as concierge. I know this because I initially went to the wrong desk (the people that sign you up for presentations) and was redirected to the concierge desk.  If, indeed the women behind the desk work for DePalm then the whole situation makes sense.  However, that is not clearly defined nor explained.  The manager who followed me back to my room so she could speak to my daughter didn't mention it either but she did apologize on their behalf.

Latest update: upon returning from the beach this afternoon, I found a delivery of a cheese plate, a bottle of wine and a Happy Belated Birthday card from the front desk manager.


----------



## Mamianka (Jun 26, 2015)

Pompey Family said:


> I never use the concierge service. Why rely on someone's personal opinion on whether somewhere is particularly good to eat (or even worse, somewhere that they're being paid to promote)? I'll do my own research based primarily on a sample of Tripadvisor reports or checking out the menu/location and making a decision on instinct.



We also take care of ourselves, wherever we go.  And the whole PHONE thing??  It is a very rare person today who does not carry a cell phone with either an international add-on plan for the duration of their vacation, or uses Skype or other VOIP.  We leave for a Danube cruise on Tuesday.  We have ATT phones because they are 4-band - usable in Europe with no sim-switch.  We bought a Passport plan each - 30 bucks each a little data (120 MB) and the *privilege* of calling @ a dollar a minute!  The heck with that!  Texting is free, and we also loaded 5 bucks each onto Skype (free to people who have it - anybody we want to call at home!) in case we had to call a landline or cellphone NOT on Skype - at 2.3 cents a minute (rates differ by country, somewhat).  So even if you ARE in another country, you can easily use your own phone - it you know how to do so in another country.  I think that the DePalm *storefront* might be a small part of the issue - but I completely agree that *liability* is the real issue here.  YOU did not plan, and when disappointed, decided to be The American Tourist.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2015)

I think perhaps the the "concierge" should have a courtesy phone available if they are going to always tell people to make a call themselves.


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 27, 2015)

Mamianka said:


> ...And the whole PHONE thing??  It is a very rare person today who does not carry a cell phone with either an international add-on plan for the duration of their vacation, or uses Skype or other VOIP.



I beg to differ strongly with this statement.  MANY (likely most) people, myself included, do not carry international capable cell phones when traveling in other countries, and frankly have found no real need or desire to do so.  We also do not drive in other countries (except Canada).


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 27, 2015)

I think it all boils down to the OP not understanding the special definition of a couple words:

*liability*: We don't get any kickbacks if we book this for you.

*concierge*: The tour company employee whose job is to get you to book things with the company they work for.

Perhaps expectations were a little high (isn't it always when we're celebrating something big for us, that we want to go perfectly?), but it looks like the "service" was exceptionally low as well.  High expectations and lack of service don't go well together.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 27, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> In reply, my daughter is not underage and, yes, they are referred to as concierge. I know this because I initially went to the wrong desk (the people that sign you up for presentations) and was redirected to the concierge desk. If, indeed the women behind the desk work for DePalm then the whole situation makes sense. However, that is not clearly defined nor explained. The manager who followed me back to my room so she could speak to my daughter didn't mention it either but she did apologize on their behalf.
> 
> Latest update: upon returning from the beach this afternoon, I found a delivery of a cheese plate, a bottle of wine and a Happy Belated Birthday card from the front desk manager.


 

Sounds like your opinions were heard and acknowledged.  Send some feedback to Marriott about what you would like the concierge to provide.  I agree with others?the rental car key drop is likely to get shot down, but the other things seem reasonable.  Interesting to hear Marriott?s view on it.   Did you consider leaving the keys with someone else at the resort?  It?s about the same risk.  Finding somebody at the front desk to hold them for $10 is about as easy as having the concierge drop them in the desk drawer.

If you don?t know what skype or VOIP calling is (or int'l cellphone), then do some research.  Those who desire to pick up a copper phone line in a hotel and punch the buttons to connect (usually on the 3rd or 4th try?.) should expect to pay a hefty sum for their ignorance. Ditto for pay phones.   It does make perfect sense to me that the concierge should have a phone available at the desk.  If they refuse to call for you?.well, that?s the issue above, right?
Glad it worked out.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 27, 2015)

Mamianka said:


> We also take care of ourselves, wherever we go. And the whole PHONE thing?? It is a very rare person today who does not carry a cell phone with either an international add-on plan for the duration of their vacation, or uses Skype or other VOIP. We leave for a Danube cruise on Tuesday. We have ATT phones because they are 4-band - usable in Europe with no sim-switch. We bought a Passport plan each - 30 bucks each a little data (120 MB) and the *privilege* of calling @ a dollar a minute! The heck with that! Texting is free, and we also loaded 5 bucks each onto Skype (free to people who have it - anybody we want to call at home!) in case we had to call a landline or cellphone NOT on Skype - at 2.3 cents a minute (rates differ by country, somewhat). So even if you ARE in another country, you can easily use your own phone - it you know how to do so in another country. I think that the DePalm *storefront* might be a small part of the issue - but I completely agree that *liability* is the real issue here. YOU did not plan, and when disappointed, decided to be The American Tourist.


 


BocaBoy said:


> I beg to differ strongly with this statement. MANY (likely most) people, myself included, do not carry international capable cell phones when traveling in other countries, and frankly have found no real need or desire to do so. We also do not drive in other countries (except Canada).


 
Uh, not to try and pick an argument here, but ..... :ignore:





I think most people that travel internationally these days:
carry an internet device capable of communicating on the internet or
carry a cellular device capable of communicating (voice or data or both) or
rent, borrow or use courtesy computers at destination for int'l communications
If you are one of those who travels without any type of electronic device and don't use computers/VOIP at the destination....I think you might be in the minority. 

Jmy2C


----------



## topmom101 (Jun 27, 2015)

Yes, MichaelColey, I believe you are right in your assessment. In my na?vet?, I expected a certain level of service from such a highly regarded resort and felt disappointed when those expectations fell short. Thank you all for your understanding and support.

To NYFLTRAVELER and others who for whatever reason feel I deserved this kind of treatment because I have a bad attitude, feel entitled, should have a smart phone with an international plan, have a young sensitive daughter who was raised to have good manners and respect others and expects the same in return let me say this, you don't know me or my family.  

You are most certainly free to defend the actions of the resort's policies but not by judging my character.


----------



## topmom101 (Jun 27, 2015)

For some reason my prior post cannot be edited to correct the word "na?vet?".


----------



## l0410z (Jun 27, 2015)

Sorry, commented on a post I misread....


----------



## topmom101 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ok. I give up. Lol 

The word appears correct as I type it, but not when I post my reply. Sorry. I am not very computer/phone savvy.  Might it be the reason I relied on the "concierge"?

Have a nice day, everyone!!!!


----------



## l0410z (Jun 27, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> Yes, MichaelColey, I believe you are right in your assessment. In my na?vet?, I expected a certain level of service from such a highly regarded resort and felt disappointed when those expectations fell short. Thank you all for your understanding and support.
> 
> To NYFLTRAVELER and others who for whatever reason feel I deserved this kind of treatment because I have a bad attitude, feel entitled, should have a smart phone with an international plan, have a young sensitive daughter who was raised to have good manners and respect others and expects the same in return let me say this, you don't know me or my family.
> 
> You are most certainly free to defend the actions of the resort's policies but not by judging my character.




Well said.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> For some reason my prior post cannot be edited to correct the word "na?vet?".





topmom101 said:


> Ok. I give up. Lol
> 
> The word appears correct as I type it, but not when I post my reply. Sorry. I am not very computer/phone savvy.  Might it be the reason I relied on the "concierge"?
> 
> Have a nice day, everyone!!!!



I think this is part of a bigger problem in the forums. Seeing some weird things with punctuation marks.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Uh, not to try and pick an argument here, but ..... :ignore:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would still have to disagree. Even if I do have an internet capable device or cell phone, if the property offers a "concierge" why should I be expected to use my own device to do something that is the job of the supposed "concierge"?

I would think that the people that have an international data and voice plan are in the minority. It would be an expensive thing to carry on a cell phone. To add it for just the week or two while traveling or for one or two phone calls would probably be more expensive than the $1.50 per call from the in room phone. Services like Skype are not free. I still fail to see why the OP should be expected to pay (whether $1.50 per call, or via an international voice plan) for a service that the "concierge" should be providing.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 27, 2015)

*Happy 60th Birthday Topmom1*

_
*How about a mini review of your June 2015 vacation at * _

The Marriott's Aruba Ocean Club Resort, casino and view from your timeshare villa located next to the crystal clear waters of the Caribbean.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Jun 27, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> Yes, MichaelColey, I believe you are right in your assessment. In my na?vet?, I expected a certain level of service from such a highly regarded resort and felt disappointed when those expectations fell short. Thank you all for your understanding and support.
> 
> To NYFLTRAVELER and others who for whatever reason feel I deserved this kind of treatment because I have a bad attitude, feel entitled, should have a smart phone with an international plan, have a young sensitive daughter who was raised to have good manners and respect others and expects the same in return let me say this, you don't know me or my family.
> 
> ...



Gentle reminder, "Please tell me if I am overreacting ". You asked what we thought and we responded.

 I took into consideration that you had two meltdowns (your description), but you later retracted that somewhat. We can only go by what you say as you did here:
*I lost it!!!! I stormed to the concierge's desk and gave them a piece of my mind. She referred me to the front desk manager and a second meltdown occurred. I asked her to follow me back to my room and personally speak with my daughter and explain to her why the Marriott has a ridiculous policy that refuses to help a guest make a safe and well informed decision on which company to use." * 

Uh, yikes & big cringe ! 

Having traveled extensively, I have seen my fair share of American tourists behaving rudely too many times to the front desk and/or activities desk. I don't think you "deserved this treatment", but I the front desk/concierge service did not either. 

Some of us spoke candidly, but I did not see anything rude here. Not sure what you really wanted to hear. 

I have always enjoyed your posts, but was not in agreement, at all, with this one.

Would enjoy a mini review, though. I stayed there about 9 years ago and loved it. 

=


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Seriously upset at Marriott*



dioxide45 said:


> I would still have to disagree. Even if I do have an internet capable device or cell phone, if the property offers a "concierge" why should I be expected to use my own device to do something that is the job of the supposed "concierge"?



I absolutely agree. A concierge should assist with all aspects of a vacation and not expect the purchase of any services from the resort/hotel guest. Unfortunately, this position has changed over the years - especially at timeshare resorts, in my experience - into a revenue source with a corresponding lowering of service quality and thoroughness.



> Services like Skype are not free. I still fail to see why the OP should be expected to pay (whether $1.50 per call, or via an international voice plan) for a service that the "concierge" should be providing.




$0.172  < $1.50 

I wouldn't call this expensive, and has the added benefit of also permitting calls to the USA for just $0.023 per minute. When I've used this in the past a $10 deposit into my Skype account lasted for my entire trip.

http://travel.skype.com/en-us/how-to-call-aruba/


Sent from my iPad


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> $0.172  < $1.50
> 
> I wouldn't call this expensive, and has the added benefit of also permitting calls to the USA for just $0.023 per minute. When I've used this in the past a $10 deposit into my Skype account lasted for my entire trip.
> 
> ...



That is actually $0.172/minute. While I wouldn't expect it to be more expensive than $1.50, it might actually get there. I could see a call lasting about 5 minutes when trying to make arrangements or a reservation for a tour. If it goes nine minutes, you would have been cheaper to call phone the in room phone.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 27, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> That is actually $0.172/minute. While I wouldn't expect it to be more expensive than $1.50, it might actually get there. I could see a call lasting about 5 minutes when trying to make arrangements or a reservation for a tour. If it goes nine minutes, you would have been cheaper to call phone the in room phone.




No. The earlier posts state that Marriott charges $1.50 per minute, so Skypes $0.172 per minute would save considerably.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 27, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> No. The earlier posts state that Marriott charges $1.50 per minute, so Skypes $0.172 per minute would save considerably.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Okay. I missed that. I thought it was a flat rate of $1.50 per call. Sorry. Skype is cheaper and I do agree that $10 loaded usually does us one or even two trips. Though we don't use it much anymore. As long as the Ooma app is working for us, which is free to call the US, we use that over Skype. Sometimes still have to use Skype if the Ooma app is acting up.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 27, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I would still have to disagree. Even if I do have an internet capable device or cell phone, if the property offers a "concierge" why should I be expected to use my own device to do something that is the job of the supposed "concierge"?
> 
> I would think that the people that have an international data and voice plan are in the minority. It would be an expensive thing to carry on a cell phone. To add it for just the week or two while traveling or for one or two phone calls would probably be more expensive than the $1.50 per call from the in room phone. Services like Skype are not free. I still fail to see why the OP should be expected to pay (whether $1.50 per call, or via an international voice plan) for a service that the "concierge" should be providing.


 
Point taken:

I wasn't suggesting that an owner should make all of their own calls, especially in a non-English speaking community (for me). I think that is the Concierges job, right? (Im agreeing with you!). In my post above, I agree that the concierge should make calls for you (especially if you dont speak the local tongue). If not, the desk should definitely have a phone or rep available to make calls for minor conveniences?especially at premium resorts! 

My point was more to the $1.50 phone call. I think you should fully expect to pay for any calls on any room phone, pretty much anywhere in the world. So, I you want to make phone calls when traveling, I think you should bring your own device (not necessarily a cell phone). That?s my point. I usually prefer to make my own calls/reservations unless the language barrier is too great or I?m uncomfortable with the local business climate. Texting/emails are also a great way to confirm reservations made by others. In this case (Aruba/islands) I would expect the concierge to make calls--too many opportunities for mistakes and disreputable businesses. Again, thats the reason for a concierge IMHO.

For the record, I have an international-optional cell phone, but its cost prohibitive. I have skype (cell, ipad, Ipod touch, computer etc) and its quite affordable. I also have VOIP service at home thats free to use for travel (pennies). Google voice (and others) also offer free/near free options. Really, thats my safety blanket to call home or deal with travel issues. I travel with computer/tablet and Ipod touch (all with VOIP).

As a note for those who might not know, most foreign locales have internet cafes that have VOIP stations (or internet access) to make phone calls for very little $. Ive used these in Europe and Asia when internet was not available or I was away from my room and devices. An alternative is a cheap Ipod touch with a VOIP program (skype or similar) and a headset with microphone. The Ipod touch is now a music player, camera, international phone, offline map and travel guide all-in-one. All for less money than youd expect. Phone calls can be had for affordable rates--if you choose or desire (or are forced) to make them.

Maybe Im just a tech junkie.


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 27, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> Okay. I missed that. I thought it was a flat rate of $1.50 per call. Sorry. Skype is cheaper and I do agree that $10 loaded usually does us one or even two trips. Though we don't use it much anymore. As long as the Ooma app is working for us, which is free to call the US, we use that over Skype. Sometimes still have to use Skype if the Ooma app is acting up.




Skype is just an example of the possible options out there. I quoted Skype since it was mentioned earlier. I use my office VoIP system now when traveling. Ooma would be just $0.147 for landlines and $0.298 for mobiles in Aruba, so even less than Skype (assuming a business uses a landline).

I think it's safe to say that any VoIP service would be significantly less expensive than Marriott's exorbitant $1.50 per minute.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## taterhed (Jun 27, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Skype is just an example of the possible options out there. I quoted Skype since it was mentioned earlier. I use my office VoIP system now when traveling. Ooma would be just $0.147 for landlines and $0.298 for mobiles in Aruba, so even less than Skype (assuming a business uses a landline).
> 
> I think it's safe to say that any VoIP service would be significantly less expensive than Marriott's exorbitant $1.50 per minute.
> 
> ...


 
A lot of small businesses--especially tours and rentals--use cell phones in my experiece.  If the mobile is listed, I often just text the listed mobile number to confirm reservations, times meeting points etc... It's virtually free and instantaneous.  And, while many don't claim to speak or understand english, a lot of people will respond to a text message.  Also, communications can be much easier if either party is 'accent challenged.'  That comment is for certain english speakers as well!  (and not just Boston! )


----------



## Ken555 (Jun 27, 2015)

taterhed said:


> A lot of small businesses--especially tours and rentals--use cell phones in my experiece.  If the mobile is listed, I often just text the listed mobile number to confirm reservations, times meeting points etc... It's virtually free and instantaneous.  And, while many don't claim to speak or understand english, a lot of people will respond to a text message.  Also, communications can be much easier if either party is 'accent challenged.'  That comment is for certain english speakers as well!  (and not just Boston! )




Then Skype is less than Ooma, at $0.26 per minute. It seems they also charge an $0.089 connection fee per call. It's also just $0.097 per text message.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## elaine (Jun 27, 2015)

when traveling to countries other than the US, we have often noticed that service levels can be different (not saying that there cannot be bad service in the US also). In many countries, the employee does what is in their job description and does nothing more--that is what is expected and making an exception or realizing they need to do more for good customer service is just not expected or the norm. We have had some very good overseas service, some silly/incompetent service, and some ridiculous service. For something that I really want to do/see, I research online and even make reservations from the US before I go. We have frequently been on our own, or even giving wrong information, when relying on hotel staff.
For what I mean by a "different" type of customer service, here's an example: at Disney Paris, our family was running with me screaming in French, "please wait" to the car stunt show. The gate agent closed the gate when we were 5 feet away--and said "sorry--time to enter has ended"--this was 40+ minutes in advance of a not crowded show--people were still leisurely walking on the "other side" of the gate to seats.  It was the last show and we missed it completely. We had 4 very disappointed kids. I doubt that at WDW or DL that would have happened. Definitely not the same level of Disney that I have seen 20+ times in the US.
I can understand the hotel not booking the booze bus and ATV, as those are high risk activities. Also, the rental car could cause issues. .
We also don't have a smartphone, etc. and we would have used the room phone, or asked the concierge to let us use their phone. I have no idea how to use Skype and I'm not going to an IT cafe to make a dinner, tour reservation. We have paid the $1.50 @ Marriott in Aruba for calls as well. We consider the $20 or so in phone charges just part of the vacation expense. Hopefully, you can have a fun last 2 days and not let the above ruin your trip--Very nice gesture from the Marriott manager!


----------



## BocaBoy (Jun 27, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> To NYFLTRAVELER and others who for whatever reason feel I deserved this kind of treatment because I have a bad attitude, feel entitled, should have a smart phone with an international plan, have a young sensitive daughter who was raised to have good manners and respect others and expects the same in return let me say this, you don't know me or my family.


You are 100% correct in my opinion.  And I just don't understand the attitude that if a person can arrange other options he/she should not expect decent service from a service provider.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 27, 2015)

While I do think OP may be overreacting a little bit, I understand the frustration.  Marriott has built a brand on high quality and excellent personal service.  There was a day when, if one were paying the fare to stay in a top level resort, there was an expectation that concierge service provided many "personal assistant" type services when it came to travel or getting about in the community, including cheerfully making dinner and excursion reservations for guests.  If the concierge got a spiff from the company taking the reservation, more power to him, but that wasn't his purpose for being.

I haven't stayed in a Marriott club resort.  Maybe I'm way off base.  But it seems to me that Marriott is one of the more expensive clubs for entry (retail or resale or trade) and MF, and a good part of this value proposition on the owner's part is that they will receive the level of service on which Marriott built his business.

Experiences like this, with "concierges" that are really for-profit travel desks, will erode that value, imvho.


----------



## GreenTea (Jun 27, 2015)

I need to go back to check the folia for Club Son Antem.  I used the phone to book because it was easier than putting in country code on my cell phone.   I assumed local calls were free.   Is there generally a charge in the units?


----------



## Fairwinds (Jun 27, 2015)

taterhed said:


> Uh, not to try and pick an argument here, but ..... :ignore:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Then put me in the not most people column


----------



## Mamianka (Jun 27, 2015)

dioxide45 said:


> I would still have to disagree. Even if I do have an internet capable device or cell phone, if the property offers a "concierge" why should I be expected to use my own device to do something that is the job of the supposed "concierge"?
> 
> I would think that the people that have an international data and voice plan are in the minority. It would be an expensive thing to carry on a cell phone. To add it for just the week or two while traveling or for one or two phone calls would probably be more expensive than the $1.50 per call from the in room phone. Services like Skype are not free. I still fail to see why the OP should be expected to pay (whether $1.50 per call, or via an international voice plan) for a service that the "concierge" should be providing.




SKYPE is FREE to other people who install the FREE app on their phone, too.  If you are calling anyone else - it is about 2.3 CENTS a minute, and the sound quality is incredibly good.  We paid $30 for an ATT international plan for a month (upcoming trip in Europe - we use ATT just because they have quad-band phones which work in Europe with switching a SIM card - another CHEAP option open to most cell-phone users of many brands and providers) mainly as a back-up - with WiFi hotspots everywhere and smart use of our phones, we *could* have survived without it - but The Boss also wants to get Yankees scores, etc. ( sorry, Sue . . ) and we check on a few other things.  We LIKE to do things for ourselves - and like many folks here, make out own Open Table, SkyMiles Dining, etc. rezzies for - here we go - POINTS.  I f we work it ourselves we can sometimes TRIPLE dip!  Anybody smart enough to work the whole Marriott timeshare things with week and points and Rewards and II , etc. and who uses a cellphone at home, I think would be smart enough to LEARN how to do this while traveling.  This is smart, even for your own safety.  Now - were the people who *called* themselves Concierges, mis-representing themselves with the permission of Marriott to do so?  Possibly - the insignia on their shirt should have been a tip-off, though many of us are too polite to ask. Leaving car keys?  I do not agree. Other topics - could go both ways.  But in these times, NOT having a cell phone that allows you to make you own calls, wherever you are (geez, RENT one if yours does not do this!) is like people who still want to travel with Travelers' Checks and no credit cards!  Thing tend to go south when we allow OTHERS to control our plans - so we will continue to do our own.  DH even says that being on a tour and river-cruise ship is going to feel odd - THEY wait on us hand and foot, and make most of the plans!  This is a messy situation all the way around - hopefull it will be a learning experience for many people here, who will take a few minutes to learn how to make their next trip easier, better, and less stressful.


----------



## topmom101 (Jun 27, 2015)

Miss Marty, thank you for the birthday wishes.  I would gladly post a picture of the beautiful view from the oceanfront room I was lucky enough to snag, but admittedly, I wouldn't know how to do it.  Regarding the crystal clear Caribbean water I am afraid that is not the case this week. Unfortunately, a massive amount of seaweed has washed up on the shore in front of the Ocean Club making entry into the water virtually impossible.  The water lapping on the shore is like mud. They had a truck scooping up seaweed for the past 3 days but it did little to help. I feel bad for first-time visitors who might think this poor water condition is the norm. We are moving to the Playa Linda tomorrow and hope for improved ocean conditions.

Beaglemom, yes, you are right, I did pose the question but some replies were anything but gentle.  In hindsight some of my comments (meltdown) were overstated but my emotions were raw at the time. As a mom it was hard to see my daughter upset due to the rude and dismissive treatment she had received.  Lesson learned, never post when you are angry. 

Life goes on, and in my case, with 2 weeks left in paradise, I'd dare say, life is good!!!!!


----------



## nokaoi9 (Jun 27, 2015)

I read about an incident earlier today where 8 people who booked an excursion while on a cruise with Holland America were killed when their plane crashed.  Truly a tragic story, but I think this is exactly why big companies don't want to book excursions.  When incident happen, people will always go after the deep pockets.  

In my opinion, Your anger and frustration should be directed at our society who is quick to sue big companies, not the big companies trying to protect their assets .

http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/in...-site-of-plane-crash-that-killed-9/ar-AAcdX9f


----------



## topmom101 (Jun 27, 2015)

nokaoi9 said:


> I read about an incident earlier today where 8 people who booked an excursion while on a cruise with Holland America were killed when their plane crashed.  Truly a tragic story, but I think this is exactly why big companies don't want to book excursions.  When incident happen, people will always go after the deep pockets.
> 
> In my opinion, Your anger and frustration should be directed at our society who is quick to sue big companies, not the big companies trying to protect their assets .
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/in...-site-of-plane-crash-that-killed-9/ar-AAcdX9f



Not sure but this case may be different as they (Marriott) do book tours and excursions, however, only from one preferred company.  If something were to happen wouldn't they (Marriott) still be held liable?


----------



## alexadeparis (Jun 28, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I beg to differ strongly with this statement.  MANY (likely most) people, myself included, do not carry international capable cell phones when traveling in other countries, and frankly have found no real need or desire to do so.  We also do not drive in other countries (except Canada).



Agreed, part of what makes a vacation fun for me is NOT being tied to my phone and NOT driving.


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 28, 2015)

nokaoi9 said:


> I read about an incident earlier today where 8 people who booked an excursion while on a cruise with Holland America were killed when their plane crashed.  Truly a tragic story, but I think this is exactly why big companies don't want to book excursions.  When incident happen, people will always go after the deep pockets.
> 
> In my opinion, Your anger and frustration should be directed at our society who is quick to sue big companies, not the big companies trying to protect their assets .
> 
> http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/in...-site-of-plane-crash-that-killed-9/ar-AAcdX9f



Resorts are in the travel industry, and excursions are a big part of the guest experience.  I would liken the idea of resorts refusing to help with reservations for fear of lawsuits with that of RCI refusing to allow points to be used for cruises because of the mishaps that happened a couple years ago.  It may not be their core business, but it is an integral part of what they do.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jun 28, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> Not sure but this case may be different as they (Marriott) do book tours and excursions, however, only from one preferred company.  If something were to happen wouldn't they (Marriott) still be held liable?



I would expect so. If someone went on a tour through De Palm and there was an accident, the "concierge" would still be liable. If the concierge is contracted by Marriott then there may be liability there also. So it really isn't any different than the Holland America excursion. Though I don't know if that excursion was through the ship or not.

The situation in Aruba isn't about liability though, it is about money and only booking tours through the company that they work for. If it was about liability, they wouldn't book any tours. I would think a simple release would fix that though.


----------



## topmom101 (Jun 28, 2015)

Yes, Dioxide, that's what I said.  And, in effect, that's what got me so upset.... hearing the same phrase over and over.  Having a guest sign a waiver would absolve them of any liability, wouldn't it? Yet, they have a thick binder of all kinds of tours from DePalm.


----------



## taffy19 (Jun 28, 2015)

I know that we signed waivers and again with the tour companies too and I don't blame them for that because so many people are sue happy or say they will.

If the company was really negligent about something, the waiver may not protect them, I believe.


----------



## jlr10 (Jun 28, 2015)

when we were at Waiohai last year they would not recommend any hikes, ziplining, atvs or any beach without a lifeguard.  They kept stressing that activities on the island were dangerous and people could be hurt.  They were a bit more relaxed on this trip. Frequently when liability becomes a big topic it is because of a liability claim or loss.

I was recently asked to be an internal auditor for professional standards in my office.  Initially some of the procedures seemed a bit over the top.  But I discovered each 'excessive' procedure had a liability claim in its history.  One of the risk management techniques for liability issues is avoidance. If they don't recommend anything they can't be sued for doing so.

As a side note I use yelp and trip advisor more than concierge anyway.  I only use the concierge when I can book the fees to my room and get extra points, and even then I don't ask for their suggestions. Although we were at Ko'Olina once and I did ask if they could recommend where I could get a pedicure.  She looked around and then whispered "Did you want a full on spa experience or do just want to go where we go?"  That whisper saved me over $100.


----------



## nakyak (Jun 28, 2015)

I think the OP is over-reacting.

Of course if the OP is upset enough and feel she was wronged she can call Customer Advocacy and plead her case.  At a minimum they will likely offer to have the phone charges removed or throw a stipend of Marriott Reward Points their way if enough noise is made.


----------



## n777lt (Jun 28, 2015)

nakyak1504 said:


> I think the OP is over-reacting.
> 
> Of course if the OP is upset enough and feel she was wronged she can call Customer Advocacy and plead her case.  At a minimum they will likely offer to have the phone charges removed or throw a stipend of Marriott Reward Points their way if enough noise is made.



Whether OP is overreacting or not, it is apparent that the "face" of MVCI in this case was a contractor - so a vigorous complaint to MVCI HQ about the poor service by the contractor, if echoed by similar complaints by others, may eventually get the contractor removed...though if they reflect the local standard MVCI may just be stuck.

This thread, along with others about distasteful experiences at Aruba (standing in line at 5 a.m. for palapas?!) have thoroughly squelched my interest in going there.


----------



## topmom101 (Jun 29, 2015)

I don't think I was wronged and have no interest in seeking any type of compensation. Had I known their services were limited to just one company there wouldn't have been an issue. Although it is hard to excuse plain old rudeness.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 29, 2015)

After reading all the posts, I still have a comment or two... my posts above are all over the place. JMHO obviously


I think that superior quality resorts (Marriott in that batch) should have a dedicated desk (concierge) to assist guests with their needs; especially in big cities and international locales. If they _can't or won't_ make calls for the guests (liability etc..) they should provide use of the house phone for local 'booking' calls only. Let's not let this valuable decline and disappear.
If any vendor, contractor or employee (anyone on the property!) isn't performing in a way that is helpful, courteous or customary etc... then it's the duty of the guest to make sure that the resort management is aware of the failure/poor service or lack of service.
If you travel internationally and choose not to carry a communications device (whatever it might be...) then you should fully expect to pay at least $1 a minute for any calls. It's your choice ! If you are unhappy with this, know that there are inexpensive alternatives (I'm sure that lots of people here would provide help/suggestions if asked!). I still think there should be a concierge/phone to call a taxi, dinner reservations etc....
I think that having tour reps on site to book tours (with liability attached) is a great idea. I think that having the concierge require you to sign a waiver (protecting the resort) is perfectly reasonable. I think that having a contract-concierge that will only book 'monopolized' activities from their own company is BS. I think that having a concierge that won't book _anything _because it's too dangerous is also fertilizer. Drug or booze cruises? Maybe too risky. Why not just require a waiver? I you ask me, the taxi ride to the airport probably has a ton of risk associated with it. JM2c
*topmom101,* I hope you have a great trip and can find some peace and relaxation on your vacation. If you paid for Marriott (or similar) you deserve respect and a little pampering--at least that's why I bought at the 4-5 star level. Thanks for bringing this to my/our attention. I'm glad the manager responded in an appropriate fashion. On my next trip, I'll specifically look for the concierge and test out this whole concept. If it isn't up to par, you better believe I'll report back and reach out to customer relations. I, for one, don't want 'self-check-in' or hand-cuffed contract employees providing me with bad service or limited options just to pad somebody's corporate pockets with more $$$$$

Too bad about the pictures...would like to see.  I'll look for your review


----------



## Wally3433 (Jun 29, 2015)

tater:

Waivers are nice and sound great.  But in reality, if the Marriott or it's employees were negligent in any way, they waiver wouldn't help much.  A signed waiver is not a license to be negligent in tour booking.

The Ocean Club, by limiting excursions to only those that the subcontracted DePalm Tours books for them, greatly reduces it's liability.  DePalm itself is a large company and has it's own insurance, and I am sure the OC and SC have an agreement that further limits their liability.

DePalm has well maintained equipment, and is a little more professional than a guy with some used ATV's you might find on Yelp.  It's a good thing that the OC can partner with Depalm, which offers a wide array of tours and excursions in Aruba, not a bad thing.

Sure, the OC will still get sued if something tragic happens on a Depalm/OC booked tour, but the OC feels that, at this time, its relationship with Depalm is the best way to LIMIT that liability, keep insurance premiums and claims down......all of which hopefully keeps maintenance fees in check.

Subcontracted tour booking via professional, full service tour/excursion company by the OC = GOOD.

Marriott Ocean Club employees, likely untrained, booking every tour operator/excursion on the island with a business card.....and individually taking kick backs after every shift = BAD.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 29, 2015)

Wally3433 said:


> tater:
> 
> Waivers are nice and sound great. But in reality, if the Marriott or it's employees were negligent in any way, they waiver wouldn't help much. A signed waiver is not a license to be negligent in tour booking.
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for the info.  Good to know.  I've never been there, but hope to soon!
I think what you said really falls under my points somewhere....Onsite vendor with (their own) liability attached.  As long as they run a customary, safe operation with 'reasonable' rates (ie not using their monopoly to gouge the consumer) then I'm all for it.  Oh, and the point:  if the contractor (DePalm etc..) isn't performing up to Marriott standards or displays inappropriate behavior--see my post.  It's the duty of the guests to report the behavior.

Thanks again, can't wait to 'find out for my self!!'


----------



## Ty1on (Jun 29, 2015)

Wally3433 said:


> tater:
> 
> Waivers are nice and sound great.  But in reality, if the Marriott or it's employees were negligent in any way, they waiver wouldn't help much.  A signed waiver is not a license to be negligent in tour booking.
> 
> ...



Then imo they should name it the DePalm Tours Desk, not Concierge.  That would allay a lot of confusion.


----------



## topmom101 (Jun 29, 2015)

Hi Rob, thank you for the kind words. I am now at the Playa Linda and loving my time here.  The Marriott debacle seems like a long time ago and is almost forgotten.  

As a side note, as I type this post, my daughter is speaking to our concierge booking the Kukoo Kunuku bus for us and several of our friends.  No 
liability issues here at the Playa Linda. Lol


----------



## taterhed (Jun 29, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> Hi Rob, thank you for the kind words. I am now at the Playa Linda and loving my time here. The Marriott debacle seems like a long time ago and is almost forgotten.
> 
> As a side note, as I type this post, my daughter is speaking to our concierge booking the Kukoo Kunuku bus for us and several of our friends. No
> liability issues here at the Playa Linda. Lol


 

Have fun!  (Just not too much fun  )


----------



## Wally3433 (Jun 29, 2015)

Ty1on said:


> Then imo they should name it the DePalm Tours Desk, not Concierge.  That would allay a lot of confusion.



Pretty sure they have signage in that office with DePalm's name on it.  They also frequently wear yellow DePalm polo shirts.

DePalm pricing is competitive.


----------



## Wally3433 (Jun 29, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> Hi Rob, thank you for the kind words. I am now at the Playa Linda and loving my time here.  The Marriott debacle seems like a long time ago and is almost forgotten.
> 
> As a side note, as I type this post, my daughter is speaking to our concierge booking the Kukoo Kunuku bus for us and several of our friends.  No
> liability issues here at the Playa Linda. Lol



Most vendors on the beach will book the KuKoo bus as well.  I suggest taking a group selfie every 10 minutes....at the end our your bar hopping you will have an amazing slide show!


----------



## MichaelColey (Jun 29, 2015)

I'm not one to use concierge services, but if I were, I would avoid places that get these kinds of reviews.  If you're going to call something a concierge, they should perform concierge services.  Too many times, they're either a front for the timeshare sales department or a contractor for a specific tour company.  That's a huge turnoff for me, and I sympathize with the OP.

Myself, I prefer to do my own research, largely relying on Yelp, TripAdvisor and other sites.


----------



## geekette (Jun 29, 2015)

BocaBoy said:


> I beg to differ strongly with this statement.  MANY (likely most) people, myself included, do not carry international capable cell phones when traveling in other countries, and frankly have found no real need or desire to do so.



I'm with you, Boca, I barely carry a phone around at home, I don't do it on vacation at all, have never bothered to add international anything for any trip.  Don't need it, don't want it.


----------



## geekette (Jun 29, 2015)

taterhed said:


> ...
> I think most people that travel internationally these days:
> carry an internet device capable of communicating on the internet or
> carry a cellular device capable of communicating (voice or data or both) or
> ...



Some of us vacation to escape the electronics.  I am a-ok being in the minority.


----------



## taterhed (Jun 29, 2015)

geekette said:


> I'm with you, Boca, I barely carry a phone around at home, I don't do it on vacation at all, have never bothered to add international anything for any trip. Don't need it, don't want it.


 


geekette said:


> Some of us vacation to escape the electronics. I am a-ok being in the minority.


 

Yup.  Choice is a wonderful thing.  I congratulate you.  I too am trying to 'cut the cord' as much as possible.  My wife, however, can not stand to be out of touch with our dogs for more than a day or two....


----------



## lschaaf (Jul 12, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> Beaglemom, yes, you are right, I did pose the question but some replies were anything but gentle.  In hindsight some of my comments (meltdown) were overstated but my emotions were raw at the time. As a mom it was hard to see my daughter upset due to the rude and dismissive treatment she had received.  Lesson learned, never post when you are angry.



Yes, I've learned never post when you are angry!  You original post did paint quite picture...unfortunately I was thinking more "poor Marriott employees" vs "I can't believe the shabby service your received!"   Glad you are enjoying the rest of your stay and have moved on!!


----------



## KathyPet (Jul 12, 2015)

Are they Concierge Desk and the DePalma tour desk two separate locations within the hotel or does the tour desk handle restaurant reservations also?


----------



## ilene13 (Jul 12, 2015)

The DePalm tour desk does handle dinner reservations, but to be honest with you, I make my own dinner reservations and just have them reconfirm for me when I get there.

Talking about liability I was at Surfwatch in HH this past week.  At the owners meeting we were discussing activities for teenagers.  Some of the owners wanted kayaking trips and zip lining trips for the older children.  Case Spencer, The GM, talked about the liability and that they would only use certain companies because of the insurance or lack there of in some cases.  So it is not just in Aruba.


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 13, 2015)

_Moderator Note:  We are done criticizing the OP and her daughter.  It's one thing to answer her, "am I overreacting?" question with a Yes-or-No answer; some of these replies are quite another thing.  _


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 13, 2015)

Ok so going forward, all questions that can be answered with a yes or no answer must be answered with a yes or no answer?


----------



## SueDonJ (Jul 13, 2015)

Beefnot said:


> Ok so going forward, all questions that can be answered with a yes or no answer must be answered with a yes or no answer?



Obviously not, considering that only "some" posts in this thread have been deleted.  If those who have had posts deleted from this thread don't understand why, they can PM me for the explanation.

This is the end of discussion related to moderation in the thread.  Check out the TUG Posting Rules if you don't know why.


----------



## topmom101 (Jul 14, 2015)

Thank you, Susan.


----------



## Theousaf (Jul 25, 2015)

*I feel your pain...*

Sorry to hear about your issues with the Marriott.  Although not an owner, I have stayed there, on business in Aruba and I'm not a big fan.  We own timeshares at the Divi Links, Phoenix and CLBR and the concierge there happily make reservations, etc.  If I remember correctly, someone died this spring on a rented ATV which may be why they don't make reservations.  As far as phone calls go, I converted an older iPhone to my "Aruba" phone and just buy minutes from one of the Chinese markets; It costs about $.20 to call the US.  I also use Facetime, when I have access to free WiFi, Skype, and FB Messaging.  I hear that "Magic Jack" works well although I have never used it.


----------



## myhrse11 (Jul 25, 2015)

I've used the Marriott concierge in multiple MVC's and never had them say that they won't make a call or reservation and in fact usually they are happy to do so. This includes Hawaii, St Kitts, Las Vegas. The posts suggests that there is no concierge at the Surf Club and just a De Palm tour desk. Sounds like the management didn't want the overhead of staffing the concierge so they sold space to a tour company.

We'll be going to Aruba and staying at the Surf Club in 4 weeks. 

Thanks for posting this. Because of this post I'll make sure to book all of our reservations for activities before we go. I'll use Skype while on the island either from my Kindle or my iPhone. Verizon is expensive internationally. We also thought of renting a phone or buying a burn phone on the island (if available). 

Someday cell phones will be seamless regardless of where you are but not yet. Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## LUVourMarriotts (Jul 27, 2015)

As an owner at the Surf Club, who has been renting lately, I was concerned enough about this situation that I reached out about it.  I actually have a renter, via direct exchange, at Surf Club this week, and I never want my renters to experience bad situations.  I contacted the BoD of Surf Club, and also had an email conversation with the Surf Club GM.  Here is what I found out.


As many have already posted, this service is managed by DePalm Tours, not Marriott
Marriott personnel do commonly refer to them as "the concierge"
The agreement between Marriott Surf Club and DePalm Tours requires the DePalm folks to make dining reservations for guests, not tell them to call from their rooms
The agreement between Marriott Surf Club and DePalm Tours requires that they make excursion reservations for guests, even if the excursion directly competes with a DePalm excursion
The many examples mentioned in this thread of not following the above agreement items is a breach of the agreement and the GM will be working with DePalm to rectify the situation
The GM will be considering if it is necessary to stop using the term 'concierge' and use something more appropriate
The GM is considering signage to make it obvious that these folks are DePalm Tours, not Marriott Surf Club associates
It appears the front desk manager, as described in this thread, did not respond to the OP's inquiry properly, as the tour should have been booked

Hopefully action will be taken to stop the DePalm associates from making a common vacation interaction difficult.  But, if anything continues to occur, make sure to bring it up to the management, and know that Marriott put this service and agreement into place to make the guests experience a great one, not the opposite.  So demand resolution if you feel you are not getting the appropriate service, or answer.

NOTE:  We did not discuss the booze bus tours, so I am not 100% certain that those types of excursions are also covered by the agreement to make reservations.


----------



## topmom101 (Jul 27, 2015)

Luvourmarriotts, I don't know what to say other than THANK YOU SO MUCH for taking it upon yourself and following up with management.  I truly felt that the way my daughter was treated by the "concierge" was totally inappropriate, hence my reaction.  I feel somewhat vindicated.

I must add something that I never mentioned in my earlier posts.  After the front desk manager followed me to our room so she could speak to my daughter, I asked her directly if the "concierge" worked for DePalm since it was so obvious they only offered info on DePalm activities and she unequivocally replied no. I am reluctant to give a name as I really have no interest in getting anyone in trouble but this was the same person who asked my daughter to walk back to the front desk with her and gave my daughter some brochures to look at and then allowed her to use her phone to book the ATV tour. 

I'd say some training is in order.


----------



## Wally3433 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's common to give names of hotel employees on TripAdvisor reviews so that they can be corrected if needed by management.  Management for most properties will respond directly on TA with some sort of response (not with a resolution, but at least a "we are looking into the matter").


----------



## Ty1on (Jul 28, 2015)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> As an owner at the Surf Club, who has been renting lately, I was concerned enough about this situation that I reached out about it.



People like you make this forum worth the price of admission.


----------



## Beefnot (Jul 28, 2015)

topmom101 said:


> Luvourmarriotts, I don't know what to say other than THANK YOU SO MUCH for taking it upon yourself and following up with management. I truly felt that the way my daughter was treated by the "concierge" was totally inappropriate, hence my reaction. I feel somewhat vindicated.



I believe your irritation and frustration were warranted, but your reaction, at least how you had described it, was not.

LUVourmarriotts, very nice follow up. Good stuff.


----------



## Luckybee (Jul 31, 2015)

LUVourMarriotts said:


> As an owner at the Surf Club, who has been renting lately, I was concerned enough about this situation that I reached out about it.  I actually have a renter, via direct exchange, at Surf Club this week, and I never want my renters to experience bad situations.  I contacted the BoD of Surf Club, and also had an email conversation with the Surf Club GM.  Here is what I found out.
> 
> 
> As many have already posted, this service is managed by DePalm Tours, not Marriott
> ...



The response you received imho is quite interesting. We long ago gave up on attempting to use the "concierge" at the OC since we found we were either dealing with the timeshare staff who lose all interest in assisting you once they know you don't wish to tour, or the Depalm staff who on repeated occasions had told us to book things ourselves(including providing us with #'s for dinner ressies). Both have been referred to by front desk staff as the "concierge". Neither imho come close to providing normal concierge service. 
As I said we don't use them at all any longer and haven't now for quite some time(we now book all our dinner res before we leave home). It would seem to me to be a good idea to have them "re-labelled" some as to avoid misunderstandings for newbies at the resorts.


----------



## drelo (Aug 1, 2015)

I was at OC couple weeks ago. "Concierge" made all my dinner reservations without issue.  They were actually very helpful with one reservation.  Madame Jeanette's closed unexpectedly due to a gas leak so that reservations was canceled last minute. With their help, we were able to rebook different restaurants last minute.
Side note- the tour in question is surprisingly in the DePalm tour book.  Wonder if it's a non-issue now?


----------

